# Who makes the best tasting stevia?



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

Just curious if I can get some recommendations! I'd like to switch over to stevia at least for my beverages, etc. right now. Trader Joe's sells some....is it any good? Can anyone recommend some of the better tasting brands?


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I like NOW brand Stevia Liquid Extract that says on it "Non-Bitter Aftertaste". I use it for lemonade, smoothies, salad dressings, whipped cream . . .


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree about the "NOW" brand. I usually like all their stuff. I did find a little packet Stevia I like in my Ice Tea, "Stevia Plus" by SweetLeaf Company. It has FOS in it, so you are getting some beneficial 'fiber' too.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the Kal brand. I'm not sure I've had the NOW brand, but all the other brands I've had were too Kool-aid-like.


----------



## daileyjoy (Aug 10, 2004)

I know a guys that grows and sells cuttings at a great price. He says that fresh stevia is the best, he said it tastes better than store bought and is cheaper also. if your interested let me know or go to homesteading today just google it. then Head over to the baterboard and post a questin asking for it and Daryll should respond very quickly.









Jennifer


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

i must agree..the bulk herb tastes so much better! I have tried the various liquid forms and they all taste wierd in comparison. You can buy it in bulk from www.mountainroseherbs.com btw..not sure if it would work but maybe you could just powder it for using in your drinks? I'm sure you could make it into a liqiud yourself though somehow..maybe not a tincture but just like a tea/infusion and then add it to whatever?


----------

